# Things that will always start a fight



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

True, but I have to add pocket screws. Any others?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

festool domino
clamp pressure
do i need a jointer
saw stop


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> festool domino
> clamp pressure
> do i need a jointer
> saw stop
> ...


Excellent choices!


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

- Should I buy new or used power tools, saws, chisels, or hand planes?
- Which finish is better; Oil or water based?
- What wood is this?
- Can you help me?
- and don't forget: IMHO
.
.
.
.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

What's the best way to sharpen?


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Hand tools -vs- power tools?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Any words ….. SawStop ….. any other words.
Same for …
Phillips screws
CNC woodworking
Laser marquetry
I'll leave some for the rest of you.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Donald Trump


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Alder


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

...oooh Laser Marquetry - is that a thing? (CNC Marquetry?)


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Will finishing one side of my table cause cupping?
Do I have to alternate growth rings?
Whats the cheapest setup to start fractal burning?
Is this finish food safe?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

> Whats the cheapest setup to start fractal burning?
> - SMP


Be sure to factor in funeral expenses…
:-O


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Donald Trump
> 
> - Jerry


easy jer he said start a fight not a war-lol.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Pins first
Tails first


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Rich - you hit a home run on this one…


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Ford vs Chevy.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Ford vs Chevy.
> 
> - MrRon


no argument here ron,everyone knows it's ford-lol.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

rich i forgot-cabinet face frames-lol.


----------



## tywalt (Dec 13, 2017)

Pocket Holes

edit: and Harbor Freight


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

- I have an electrical question.
- What's so great about alder?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Tell me I'm wrong!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Old Stanley vs lie nielsen
What first a jointer or planer
Sideways pics


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Helical head -vs- straight knives


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Sideways pics
> 
> - corelz125


Bingo! I still don't get what the problem is, even though I see it on here daily.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Anybody got free plans for _?

Is Ted's woodowrking worth the cost?


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Water or oil based finish…and application method

Wood movement…"is it really a thing to worry about?"


----------



## RRBOU (Feb 15, 2012)

A women asking if the pants she is trying on make her ars look big.


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

WW related - Laguna or Rikon BS
Non-WW - Ginger or Marianne


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Don't be silly Firewood. Marianne obviously.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Don t be silly Firewood. Marianne obviously.
> 
> - HokieKen


oh yeah!


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

which way to orient growth rings for a table top


----------



## DBDesigns (May 29, 2018)

Women Drivers!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

RRBOU nailed it! Guys, always lie when asked that question!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

HINT: It's not the pants making you look fat… oops!


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Fences


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

any thread on lj's


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Now, now pottz don't be so pessimistic ;-)


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

RBOU,BB - Should be more like; " Does my butt make this room look small ? "


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Fences
> 
> - MSquared


Nothing to fight about here. My Delta UniFence is the best, hands down. End of discussion.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

You've obviously never met my Vega fence Rich…


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

This:


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> You ve obviously never met my Vega fence Rich…
> 
> - HokieKen


may have to agree kenny i had one 2nd from the last saw,i was pretty cool.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> You ve obviously never met my Vega fence Rich…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> ...


Not fair guys. I said end of discussion.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

> Fences
> 
> - MSquared
> 
> ...


+1 ( can I plus more than one?)


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Router table or shaper….


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

SAE or mm


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

What type of glue to use. Which is the best.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

"Get rid of imperial measurements."

"You must lap the sole of every hand plane."

Apple vs. Everyone Else.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I'll fight with ya on all 3 Smitty ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Your wife telling you her mother is coming for an extended visit!!!!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Your wife telling you her mother is coming for an extended visit!!!!
> 
> - BurlyBob


oooouuuchhh!


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

Somebody insulting your bird dog, when THEY don't have one !!!!!!!!!!!! Mel


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Being a know-it-all when you have no projects (or crappy projects), and no blog posts.

Show us what you got!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Being a know-it-all when you have no projects (or crappy projects), and no blog posts.
> 
> Show us what you got!
> 
> - Rich


+100000000000000000! ok gotta go,been here done it,mike drop!-LOL.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Which steel to buy…..for the best edge…

Which work bench to build, and which hardware to use…


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

These are almost as good as grumpy's joke page!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Fences
> 
> - MSquared
> 
> ...


Sure! You just have to post again!

Incra Fence!


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Grooves -vs- dados…..


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Grooves -vs- dados…..
> 
> - TungOil


Good one. Very subtle. How about rabbits versus rabbets? Oh, and rebates too.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Should I buy this unisaw for $100 on CL?


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

Any - "Should I buy (insert OWWT) on (insert website here)"

How to drive 3 phase motor in single phase residential?

VFD vs Phase converter vs new motor


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Tom Brady and the NE Patriots suck.

Oh . . . wait . . . my mistake . . . that's something everybody agrees on.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

> Tom Brady and the NE Patriots suck.
> 
> Oh . . . wait . . . my mistake . . . that s something everybody agrees on.
> 
> - muleskinner


Who is Tom Brady and what is this "football" you speak of. We know not of it in St. Louis.


----------



## tywalt (Dec 13, 2017)

> Which work bench to build, and which hardware to use…
> 
> - bandit571


Also bench height.


----------



## tywalt (Dec 13, 2017)

oh, and high angle frogs. Bevel up vs bevel down.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

> Who is Tom Brady and what is this "football" you speak of. We know not of it in St. Louis.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


You'll have to travel to the City of Angels to find the answer. A stop over in Phoenix should provide some enlightenment also. ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Has somebody mentioned dust collection? Venting outside, replacing inside air, micron filters, etc. That's always a touchy set of subjects.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

> Who is Tom Brady and what is this "football" you speak of. We know not of it in St. Louis.
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> ...


The ancient tomes speak of this event that occurred on Sundays in the fall at a large building called the Dome and a round stadium built to honor a beer baron. But alas, that is just legend and conjecture now. For now we have a Cup named after Lord Stanley and men who swing bats and throw balls in the beer stadium.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

> Has somebody mentioned dust collection? Venting outside, replacing inside air, micron filters, etc. That s always a touchy set of subjects.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Along with-

What size DC should I buy?

And-

What size DC ductwork should I use with a ….


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey Honey,
Lee Valley (Highland Woodworking/Lie Nielson etc) is having free shipping this week.
jon


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

Just tell her they are Liam Neeson planes and she'll be fine with it.


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

lol


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

PVC for air lines?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Iron…vs….Bronze?

Vintage…vs….right out of the box?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Should I ground my dust collection system to prevent a fire caused by static electricity being released?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

table saw tripped breaker,it's a thread right now-lol.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Parsec vs Light Year


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

> table saw tripped breaker,it s a thread right now-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I was waiting for that, I've been reading along with that one.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Japanese pull saw/western style saw.
Harbor Freight
left tilt/right tilt
Craftsman tools
Dyson/Shark
Porter Cable/Dewalt
Table saw/RAS
Forrest/Freud/Tenryu


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Flattening the sole of a plane..
How flat to make the sole of a plane

All vintage plane have a warped sole, and need ground….

Flat Earth vs Round Earth….


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

What band saw / table saw should I buy?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Tastes great/less filling.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm enjoying everyone's entry. You want to know why? We're all having fun and not trying to piss anyone off! Just good natured fun!

My best to you all!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Harbor freight
Antique tools
Sawstop
How to price work
Cnc woodworking


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Peoples' definition of what is "good natured fun".


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

You got chocolate in my peanut butter! (Complained noone ever)


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Spelling, grammer, typo, bad selection of words.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> - Ripper70


+1
but add the vegetarian "Impossible burger" This is similar to woodworking circa 2014-Is the CNC product woodworking? Many thoughts were exchanged on LJocks over this.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Spelling, grammer, typo, bad selection of words.
> 
> - hhhopks


You mean grammar.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

This is why we LOVE you Rich…


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

DOH!!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> This is why we LOVE you Rich…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey somebodies gotta edumacate us-lol.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hand cut Dove tails. (with a router jig) 
Staining wood to make it look like Walnut?
Oh Ya! Pallet wood projects.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

> Hand cut Dove tails. (with a router jig)
> Staining wood to make it look like Walnut?
> Oh Ya! Pallet wood projects.
> 
> - Andre


What's wrong with pallet wood???!? I've used it plenty.  LOL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Hand cut Dove tails. (with a router jig)
> Staining wood to make it look like Walnut?
> Oh Ya! Pallet wood projects.
> 
> ...


or hand cut dovetails with a router jig,i use my hands to guide the router-lol.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Rare/Medium Rare/Well Done Beef


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

> Rare/Medium Rare/Well Done Beef
> 
> - MSquared


RARE, everything else is shoe leather. HAHAHAHA


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Where do you want to go for lunch?


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

DS, I'll see your lunch, and raise you a "What do you want for dinner?"


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

AND, did you ever notice that when you let her know what you want--- she either doesn't have it, or would rather do something else. WHY ask us in the first place. Mel


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Lump Charcoal / Briguets / Gas…. In keeping with a wood theme.

Yes. The 'Well Done People' are opening themselves up to mockery! But, they're used to it….


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Lump Charcoal / Briguets / Gas…. In keeping with a wood theme.
> 
> Yes. The Well Done People are opening themselves up to mockery! But, they re used to it….
> 
> - MSquared


The secret to a great well-done steak is to first use USDA dry-aged prime beef (or better yet, Wagyu) and drench it in lots of ketchup. Mmmmm Good!!!

You're thinking to yourself, he must be joking. Of course I am.

If a restaurant wants to start a fight with my wife, all they have to do is leave the salt and pepper OFF the table and, when she asks for some, tell her the chef seasons the food correctly and won't allow diners to add any.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Lump Charcoal / Briguets / Gas…. In keeping with a wood theme.
> 
> Yes. The Well Done People are opening themselves up to mockery! But, they re used to it….
> 
> ...


your joking about the ketchup but i hate to admit my brother actually does put it on a filet mignon.(eye's rolling)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Ketchup and expensive Ketchup








or


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

*Sacrilege!!!* I have a friend from Texas who gave me my original lessons in BBQ decades ago. He does racks of ribs and lets them 'swim' in sauce. Same with Brisket and Chicken. I hate that!! I serve 'em up from the smoker mainly just with the rub on them and a light glaze of sauce and on the grill for a few minutes just to add a touch of that flavor. 'Sauce on the Side'!! I've seen people put ketchup on steak. I gag.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> *Sacrilege!!!* I have a friend from Texas who gave me my original lessons in BBQ decades ago. He does racks of ribs and lets them swim in sauce. Same with Brisket and Chicken. I hate that!! I serve em up from the smoker mainly just with the rub on them and a light glaze of sauce and on the grill for a few minutes just to add a touch of that flavor. Sauce on the Side !! I ve seen people put ketchup on steak. I gag.
> 
> - MSquared


i agree too much sauce and ya cant taste the meat,so why spend hours to get flavor you cant enjoy.might as well (boil) the meat!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

For that matter….. Mayonnaise, or Miracle Whip?


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

LRM - MAYO!! 'Miracle Whip' is a substance not found in nature! Something from a laboratory. It's Hellman's in these parts. I believe Dukes is the same product on the West Coast area. I make my own fresh from time to time.

DW - Ketchup (Sauce American', to French folks) always has a place in our pantry and fridge. Many uses. Actually have Food Club brand in there now.  To me, tastes just like Heinz. I personally use it mainly on Omelets and Fries. Plus it's a good flavor to add to a lot of recipes. Haven't tried Sir Kensington's, I hear it's good.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I believe that Duke's is southern. You can buy it on Amazon though, so region no longer matters. If you really want to try a flavorful mayo, give Kewpie a try. It's Japanese, made with whole eggs and MSG added for intense flavor. I've seen it at Walmart, but your local Asian market will have it for sure.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Rich - Aaah! Good to know. Did a quick look-up. It's 'Best Foods' in the West. Interesting that Hellman's Mayo started in Long Island City! About 30 miles from me. I will give Kewpie a try. I have heard of this! Many Asian markets around here. Why so much talk of Mayonnaise one might ask? Because it's just so damn good! Gotta get a Richard Hellman T-Shirt!
Now, back to cleaning up after after a somewhat difficult plumbing repair. Fixed and tight as a …...


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

> Spelling, grammer, typo, bad selection of words.
> 
> - hhhopks
> 
> ...


It was a poor choice of words.

Vices versus vises.

What is the best way to…?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Vices versus vises.
> 
> What is the best way to…?
> 
> - Kent


Depends on what side of the pond you're on. Also, here in the States, vices are far more fun than vises.


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

Not woodworking related but, I need to get my breaks fixed, and I want to take a brake.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

What!? No Catsup on your steaks?
Catsup vs ketchup


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> What!? No Catsup on your steaks?
> Catsup vs ketchup
> 
> - DS


in california as long as it's hot and spicey it's ok.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Mayo versus MY-O?

Tomato vs. Tomaahto? Ooooh!! I'm thinking a nice BLT with fresh Maters' from the garden right about now!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

You have enough clamps

Which power tool do I need first.

She's/He's related to Kelly


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Farmall vs John Deere vs Case vs….









Vs …









VS…Ferguson ( before he met Massey)


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Should we listen to you if you lack credentials? Talk is cheap.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

WW: anytime the words "drift" and "myth" appear withing the same sentence.

Non-WW: ranch vs blue cheese.


----------



## BrettLuna (Nov 10, 2016)

1911s are far superior to Glocks. (This is true)

Glocks are far superior to 1911s. (This is false)

And back to the topic of woodworking…

Yes dear, as a matter of fact I did buy a new woodworking tool. Why?

Yes dear, it did cost $3000. Why?

No, it never occurred to me to discuss it with you first. Why?

It looks like you're packing for a long trip. Why?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> 1911s are far superior to Glocks. (This is true)
> 
> Glocks are far superior to 1911s. (This is false)
> 
> - BrettLuna


I have both. Two Kimbers and two Glocks. It comes down to the intended use. Don't try to punch 1" groups at 50 feet with your Glock, and don't try to grind your 1911 through sand and mud and expect it to cycle. There's a reason the Glock is built with wide tolerances and the 1911 finer ones.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Has anyone asked what wood is this? Alder!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> Catsup vs ketchup
> 
> - DS


Hard to find catsup anymore, kinda like looking for betamax tapes.


----------



## BrettLuna (Nov 10, 2016)

> I have both. Two Kimbers and two Glocks. It comes down to the intended use.


Oh, I get that. My parenthetical remarks were tongue-in-cheek…intended to ramp up the fight factor. Looks like it worked! While I do like to poke good-natured fun at the Combat Tupperware crowd, the truth is I'd have one or more if only they made one that fits my hand well. Not a single one of 'em does. Feels like gripping a 2×4.

A couple more…

The toilet lid has to be up/down.

Toilet paper has to go over/under the roll.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Toilet paper has to go over/under the roll._
> 
> - BrettLuna


OK, well, the 1911/Glock stuff was child's play compared to this one. Goes over the roll. Period. No room for discussion. Why would anyone want to have to pull the paper away from the wall when it could have been hanging there in free space just waiting for your time to wipe.

I actually had a woman try to tell me once that when it goes over the roll, it doesn't tear when you yank it. I explained the concept of rotational inertia to her, but but it did no good.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

That toilet seat business is hilarious. When my new bride took umbrage with me over leaving the seat up, I just closed the lid. I gotta work, so does she. She complained about that! My answer was simple, and it has the merit of being true. Close the lid so that all the splashing of the flush doesn't send any waste airborne. Anyone see that episode of MythBusters where the tooth brushes in the bathroom became contaminated with fecal coliform? Yeesh. Close the lid, people!


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

+1^^ On the TP roll!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

As for the Kimber and Glock argument, the answer is-








Then we can get back to woodworking.








But the best wood for a slingshot is* ALDER*


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

Avocado


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

one of my prototypes in CNC carvings
Spreading the message through art


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I am so envious of you gun owners, be it a real gun or a 1911, but boating accidents


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Rouser. Rabble type.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Seat up, seat down proponents, get a clue: Toilets have lids, EVERYONE should put it down.

So, I agree.



> That toilet seat business is hilarious. When my new bride took umbrage with me over leaving the seat up, I just closed the lid. I gotta work, so does she. She complained about that! My answer was simple, and it has the merit of being true. Close the lid so that all the splashing of the flush doesn t send any waste airborne. Anyone see that episode of MythBusters where the tooth brushes in the bathroom became contaminated with fecal coliform? Yeesh. Close the lid, people!
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Rouser. Rabble type.
> 
> - Kelly


:thumbsup: We need to form a troublemaker's union!

Best boating "accident" I ever saw was one time when we were fishing alongside a dam, where it was posted for 5 knots. Some dorks were out there with their jet skis making a real nuisance of themselves. They actually had the nerve to tell us to get away from the area so they could speed around (WELL above 5 knots). When we were putting back into the dock, one of those yoyos was working on his jet-ski, which wasn't running, because we were using lead core line and trawling deep for fish…and some of it got wrapped up in his shaft seal. ROFL Sucks to be you!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Avocado
> 
> - anthm27


When I started this thread I had no idea someone would come along who was as brutal as you are.

Avocado.


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

ROFL haha ,, classic, I am just happy someone got it.



> Avocado
> 
> - anthm27
> 
> ...


----------



## BrettLuna (Nov 10, 2016)

Pineapple has no place on pizza. (Obviously true.)

Pineapple is great on pizza. (An abomination unto the dough.)


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Our government is doing what is best for the majority.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I think everyone's opinion on what will start a fight is wrong. 
With everything mentioned above, I have yet to see a fight.
Come on, were better than that


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I think everyone s opinion on what will start a fight is wrong.
> With everything mentioned above, I have yet to see a fight.
> Come on, were better than that
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Are you suggesting we're lazy, incompetent, or both?


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> I think everyone s opinion on what will start a fight is wrong.
> With everything mentioned above, I have yet to see a fight.
> Come on, were better than that
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Your mother wears army boots!

Now, put up your dukes!


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Your mother swims out to the troop ships!


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Posting one of the images as response to any forum post.




























And yes, have one of each hanging on wall of my home office.
Wife is always arguing with me to take them down.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Here's what I have posted in my shop.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Here s what I have posted in my shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive got something similar,and it's not a joke!


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Cap K … 
Those are great - so me too.


----------



## BrettLuna (Nov 10, 2016)

> Your mother swims out to the troop ships!
> 
> - MSquared


Your mother drives a "Follow Me" truck.

(It's a USAF thing.)


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

"You have the right to remain stupid…..however, you do not have the right to abuse it"

" Beware of idiots..that travel in large groups"

Sign on a shop's wall…"If all you are going to do, is stand there and complain..go back home" "You want it done WHEN?"

From Full Metal Jacket:

"Did your parents have any kids that lived? I bet they regretted that"


----------



## GoingUp (Sep 21, 2017)

Apparently self checkout stations is an excellent fight starter


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Some of those postings reminds of some AvE stickers. The more I look at these the more I want to buy them. lol.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Some of those postings reminds of some AvE stickers. The more I look at these the more I want to buy them. lol.
> 
> - Rayne


Those are good. This is a favorite of mine from way back.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> Some of those postings reminds of some AvE stickers. The more I look at these the more I want to buy them. lol.
> 
> - Rayne
> 
> ...


LOL. That's a good one. He still sells that in a set. This is another from that set.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Some of those postings reminds of some AvE stickers. The more I look at these the more I want to buy them. lol.
> 
> - Rayne


Go for it! I bought all the above and put them up all over the shop. 
We have a welding and powder coat shop as well.


----------



## Brawler (Nov 12, 2018)

> Toilet paper has to go over/under the roll._
> 
> - BrettLuna
> 
> ...


I actually heard a good answer for that one. Over the top with two exceptions. 1) If you have a cat, there are plenty of examples online. 2) If it is in a position where it has a fulcrum advantage at the perforations, this is what that woman was trying to explain.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

^ Or a dog! We had to close the bathroom doors when I took the family out to dinner. The dogs eat after we do, and I guess they figure they won't get dinner if we're gone. They'd roll it out and track it down the hallway!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I actually heard a good answer for that one. Over the top with two exceptions. 1) If you have a cat, there are plenty of examples online. 2) If it is in a position where it has a fulcrum advantage at the perforations, this is what that woman was trying to explain.
> 
> - Brawler


I get the cat reference, but since I hate those little furballs with a passion, it would never be an issue for me. Regarding the fulcrum advantage, trust me, if you knew this woman you'd never give her that much credit. She did have other good qualities though.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

Very happy to see the AvE stickers here. Even happier that I'm not the only one who enjoys Uncle [email protected]#K.

You know, he would consider all of us Wood Elves…. playing around with dead tree carcass and whatnot.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Start a fight? easy…..start a sharpening thread….or…a "what work bench should I build" thread…..


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

how about is an incra fence useful,see the thread-lol.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

How about telling someone they're rude for not saying thank you after posting questions and getting lots of helpful answers? That will get you shut down.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Thank You!


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

bacon with pancakes is preferred over sausage.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> bacon with pancakes is preferred over sausage.
> 
> - tomsteve


ok,lets step outside-lol.


----------



## JerryMaldonato (Jul 7, 2017)

> How about telling someone they re rude for not saying thank you after posting questions and getting lots of helpful answers? That will get you shut down.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


that actually happened on here?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> How about telling someone they re rude for not saying thank you after posting questions and getting lots of helpful answers? That will get you shut down.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> ...


oh yeah!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

millennials


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> How about telling someone they re rude for not saying thank you after posting questions and getting lots of helpful answers? That will get you shut down.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> ...


Yeah, JMO, but management sometimes goes overboard on some threads.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I made it on my CNC


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> How about telling someone they re rude for not saying thank you after posting questions and getting lots of helpful answers? That will get you shut down.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> bacon with pancakes is preferred over sausage.
> 
> - tomsteve
> 
> ...


ahhhh,but heres the kicker:
i was referring to bacon being better with pancakes over bacon with sausage.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Is festool worth the money?

Bosch vs makita vs dewalt vs milwalkee vs PC anything…........................


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Me, telling you this story;

Said (yelled) to the car doing 10 under in the fast lane this morning;
"Are we gonna drive here?? I know it's a Chevy, but try and see what you can do with it!"

Yah, that happened. I'm a Ford guy.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Sawstop sucks!!
I mean sawstop is awesome!!!
Dealt battery tools suck!!
Wood planner..

Any of the above

Oh the final one "the new metal used in hand planes is just as good as the old ones"


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I'll just be in the shop a couple of minutes!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Any articles about…

Paul Sellers
Chris Schwarz
Harbor Freight
Sharpening

Did I miss anything?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

2 words, that will start one of the oldest fights around…

Be ya an Orange man?

Be ya a Green?

Of course, being strictly Neutral…....


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Sawstop…especially from a guy who says all table saws have to have that technology!!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Threads that ask about how to start a fight. 

Hmmm, is somebody taking notes about how to peeve people, for later use? >.>


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Threads that ask about how to start a fight.
> 
> Hmmm, is somebody taking notes about how to peeve people, for later use? >.>
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


oh hell yeah!


----------



## mike02719 (Jan 13, 2008)

POTUS Donald J Trump is the greatest POTUS EVER !


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh, man, now you've done it! lol


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> POTUS Donald J Trump is the greatest POTUS EVER !
> 
> - mike02719


That's something that everyone already knows, close between him and Reagan.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> POTUS Donald J Trump is the greatest POTUS EVER !
> 
> - mike02719
> 
> ...


Reagan after his famous speech on tearing down the Berlin wall to actually it's coming down 
Today November 9th is a day of celebration for the liberation of the wall. 
To keep this reply about woodworking- Did any president keep Porter Cable, Delta, Dewalt and others from leaving America?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> - CaptainKlutz


LOL, LOL yes if are you referring to Obama. What did he do for woodworking?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Jimmie Carter at least knew how to build a house….


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> POTUS Donald J Trump is the greatest POTUS EVER !
> 
> - mike02719
> 
> ...


NOPE.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Carter- peanuts and the failed military rescue helicopter ops. 
Question: was he not the president during the time when our American companies were exiting?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

all hail reagan the greatrest president our time,yeah give it to me.i gotta say carter tried his best it just wasn't enough a peanut farmer could do.but he was a great woodworker.


----------



## mike02719 (Jan 13, 2008)

Carter is a good man. He was a victim of a poor economy. Yes, he will be remembered as a peanut farmer, but also a former governor of Georgia and a nuclear submariner in the USN. He may have authorized a botched rescue mission, probably not all his fault, but his greatest error was being a Democrat. At least, in my memory, he did not endorse Hillery and never had a scandal except for Billy.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Woodmizer vs. TimberKing


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Billy Carter a true legend
https://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/19421


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

> Question: was he not the president during the time when our American companies were exiting?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Actually I think you might be confusing Carter with Reagan and Bush










And yes, politics is one of those things that will always start a fight.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

The graph shows the start of the decline starting with Carter and like a snowball, it starts rolling down a hill.
And now we have Trump making America great again!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Another fun thread bites the dust.

Out of desperation:









or


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

With or without a dollop of icecream?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> Another fun thread bites the dust.
> 
> Out of desperation:
> 
> ...


Sorry:


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> With or without a dollop of icecream?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is a whole other argument!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Exactly!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

"Ice Cream on one side of the plate, cake on the other, and they'd still gripe because it was the wrong flavours"


----------



## mike02719 (Jan 13, 2008)

My greatest fear is this impeachment process will further divide this nation. I can never understand why people repeatedly elect some of the worst people in the country to be our leaders. What does Chuck Schumer have to offer. AOC is a total dip******************** idiot. Mit Romney is a snob and total loser. The list goes on and on on both sides of the isle, but still it goes on. One of my senators, Elizabeth Warren has done absolutely nothing for Massachusetts since she was elected. Bernie Sanders, the old hippie, wants to give away everything. I guess I am just too old to hear and see what is happening to my wonderful country.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Psalms 2:10-11 - Therefore, you kings, be wise; be warned, you rulers of the earth. Serve the LORD with fear and celebrate his rule with trembling.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Money.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

mike02719, you are right on the money. I couldn't agree with you more!

I could say the same to you Desert woodworker!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Another fun thread bites the dust.
> 
> Out of desperation:
> 
> ...


this time of year, no question!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Another fun thread bites the dust.
> 
> Out of desperation:
> 
> ...


My Dad's solution was to have a "small" slice of each. He lived a long and healthy life, so maybe the stress of having to make a choice is worse for your health than eating three pieces of pie!


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Chuck - Yep! Your Dad was a wise man. The anxiety over eating a piece of pie will do way more harm than enjoying a piece of pie!!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i was on a fishing trip to a wilderness lodge years ago and this old had a piece of pie every morning with his bereakfast,hell why not,he was happy every day!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

So now we have politics and preaching, which not only start fights but get threads closed, tout-suite!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*tout-suite* really? If the previous posts were going to shut down this thread it would be shut down.
I would never post anything to shut down Rich's thread yet I may take after him in expressing thoughts…
As for preaching- God is great all the time- God is good. He is in my shop!


----------



## JerryMaldonato (Jul 7, 2017)

> *tout-suite* really? If the previous posts were going to shut down this thread it would be shut down.
> I would never post anything to shut down Rich s thread yet I may take after him in expressing thoughts…
> As for preaching- God is great all the time- God is good. He is in my shop!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It looks like Rich has left the house. No posts for almost a month. I hope he didn't keel over or something.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> *tout-suite* really? If the previous posts were going to shut down this thread it would be shut down.
> I would never post anything to shut down Rich s thread yet I may take after him in expressing thoughts…
> As for preaching- God is great all the time- God is good. He is in my shop!
> 
> ...


sadly he was asked to take some time off,he's fine otherwise.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

How does one find out that a member was asked to take time off? Where I come from, one might get a warning or just banned. I have had (one) warning (elsewhere) but never been banned. Being asked to take time off seems a bit strange, to me. Any details?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> How does one find out that a member was asked to take time off? Where I come from, one might get a warning or just banned. I have had (one) warning (elsewhere) but never been banned. Being asked to take time off seems a bit strange, to me. Any details?
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


i was trying to be gentile,he was banned.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

And another one bites the dust… Too bad, he was a bit of a troll but I kinda liked Rich.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

just a matter of getting to know and understand someone.even the grinch had a warm and fuzzy side-lol.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Congress voted down the Social Security increase and gave themselves an $8K raise as if they need it

We need to clean house from POTUS and through congress!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Congress voted down the Social Security increase and gave themselves an $8K raise as if they need it
> 
> We need to clean house from POTUS and through congress!
> 
> - oldnovice


hey they work hard for the american people,im sure they needed it,right! no your right it's time too flush the system and get rid of the crap that stinks up this great country.
PS- i like your bumper sticker.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

A Political Enema?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> A Political Enema?
> 
> - MSquared


exactly,like getting a colonoscopy,not fun but needs to be done-lol.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> *tout-suite* really? If the previous posts were going to shut down this thread it would be shut down.
> I would never post anything to shut down Rich s thread yet I may take after him in expressing thoughts…
> As for preaching- God is great all the time- God is good. He is in my shop!
> 
> ...


See? It almost started a fight!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hey aint nothing wrong with a higher authority making sure we dont cut something off we need,right.i know i need all the help i can get-lol.
lets bring rich home!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Too bad, he was a bit of a troll but I kinda liked Rich.
> 
> - HokieKen


He could be a complete dick sometimes, but his worth to this forum FAR outweighed his weak moments. 
He was one of the most knowledgeable people on this forum and had no hesitation to share that knowledge.
The only ones who won't miss him are the forum snowflakes and the idiots he called out.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

^ True that. 
I saw what got him banned and it wasn't worth getting banned over. 
Fact is, what he said was entirely true.
Cricket must have just had enough I guess.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Agree with Tony_S, benefit far outweighed the drama. The man knew what he was talking about; and he made real nice stuff. I bet he is over at Sawmill Creek, doing the sameold…

Switching gears:


> Congress voted down the Social Security increase and gave themselves an $8K raise as if they need it
> 
> We need to clean house from POTUS and through congress!
> 
> ...


Problem is, they dont actually work for "the People." They might intend to, but then they dont!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ^ True that.
> I saw what got him banned and it wasn t worth getting banned over.
> Fact is, what he said was entirely true.
> Cricket must have just had enough I guess.
> ...


yeah it wasn't justified,maybe a little time off but not a permanent ban.hey we all say things in the heat of the moment we dont really mean right (grin) 
he told me he's not gonna beg to come back though.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

Things that will start a fight-- People thinking the Site Admins aren't responding to "Ted" and his minions fast enough.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

A possibly futile attempt to get this thread back on track ;-)

Shopsmith or separate tools?


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

My sister-in-law at Thanksgiving dinner!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

rottweiler or doberman…................


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

German Shepherd 












> rottweiler or doberman…................
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Too bad, he was a bit of a troll but I kinda liked Rich.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> ...


Great comment, could not agree more, even if you are from Calgary! After our last Provincial election I am even embarrassed to say I'm from the Edmonton area.
A little Canadian/Alberta inside joke


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Things that can start a fight: Rich!



> It looks like Rich has left the house. No posts for almost a month. I hope he didn t keel over or something.
> - JerryMaldonato


Rich's expertise in finishing and repairs will definitely be missed, if he is really gone….....

Speaking of our kind, energetic, forum helper; Rich and starting a fight:

Anyone notice that JerryMaldonato started posting with same 'zeal' as Rich, just 4 days after Rich 'left the house'? Thinking they may be related, maybe brothers? 
Why make such an outlandish claim?

1) They both like to poke fun whenever advice is posted from folks with no projects shared in forum, and lately JerryMaldonato has made subtle sarcastic comments to one same person that Rich use to pick on.

2) If you look closely at JerryMaldonato one project posted:
https://www.lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/projects/2255063-438x.jpg








.
It looks a lot like a picture from Rich's business webpage:
http://richtaylorwoodworks.com/images/img_6586-3197.jpg








.
I copied the pics directly from each source, just in case the pics behind the links get removed after this is posted. :-0)

Who knows, could be a simple case of internet plagiarism?

If project is internet plagiarism, my apologies to JerryMaldonato - but you should post some original work please?

If JerryMaldonato is Rich, welcome back! 
TBH - If 'JerryMaldonato' had not made several suspicious posts (here, here, here) saying one of Rich's 'frenemies' was an expert, would have taken me alot longer before I looked for project/posting similarities posted above.

BTW - Hate is an ugly color to wear, maybe you should change your clothes for the next user ID pic:









Does this post count as starting a fight?? Guess I should add my name to the list!

Best wishes to all for a strong search chi !!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Calgary-Edmonton that sounds more like a Flames - Oilers issue.

BB Siberian Husky


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

shhhhh-lol.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

No they wont [start a fight].


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

POTUSes may not be the brightest penny on the pile but what does that say about the ones who elected them?


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

It wasn't about getting him into office, it was about keeping others out. A giraffe in his same candidacy would have won by and equal or greater margin.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)




----------

